# Anybody in Hilton Head?



## RatherBeSailin (Apr 24, 2018)

My wife and I are learning to sail (and kids 6/8) and will be taking a vacation in June to Hilton Head. Looking to see if anyone has a Hans Christian 33/38? If so leave a comment please, we would like to take a small evening cruise perhaps 3-4 hours or so.


----------

